# Happy birthday, I Love Translating!



## EVAVIGIL

Always a pleasure to read your posts... 
Have a lovely day!​Cheers from Madrid,
EVA


----------



## krolaina

*HAPPY DAY ILT*​
Que cumplamos muchos más juntos, croa que te croa...moderadamente moderando.

¿Quién se une a la fiesta?

Un abrazote bien fuerte, guapa! 

Carol.​


----------



## roxcyn

Que los cumplas feliz
que los cumplas feliz
Que los cumplas feliz, amiga
Que los cumplas feliz

Y muchos más


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!! *

*Me complace felicitar en su día a una gran forera y moderadora que tanto admiro.*

*Para I Love Translating, mucha alegría, muchas sonrisas y muchos regalos ... especialmente el cariño que mereces.*

*Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Japi berzdei, ILT!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Have a frogolicious birthday!

This gentleman has dropped over to serenade you on my behalf.

abrazos,
Chaska


----------



## maxiogee

La breithe sona duit (as we say in Ireland, when we can remember the phrase).

Many happy returns.


----------



## Fernando

Feliz 18 cumpleaños.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicidades, ILT!!*


----------



## ILT

*Eva*: gracias por enviarme tan bonitos deseos y por abrir este hilo.
* Krolaina*: You chose the perfect spot for the party! Thanks!
* Roxcyn*: Thanks for singing, I could hear the others joining you, and as a special present, I DIDN'T join so not to ruin that perfect chorus
* Soledad*: Muchos kilómetros viajaron tus saludos, pero llegaron calurosos y afectuosos, muchas gracias.
* Lazarus*: Thenqs from jir, from mi tu yu.
* Chaska*: You got the perfect picture! How did you get my love to pose for you? Thanks!
* Tony*: Thank you very much for the Irish phrase, I'll try to remember it but cannot promise anything.
* Fernando*: Mira que adivinar que ya soy mayor de edad no es fácil, je je je.
* Inés*: Muchas gracias.

I have cake for everybody and don't forget your goody bag on your way out when the party ends 

ILT


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Feliz Cumpleaños ILT, que bella tu torta y cotillon, espero que aunque tarde, pueda disfrutar algo...
Un Abrazo
Rosa


----------

